# Fairport Fiddler Dave Swarbrick Has Died



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Always dug his playing on those early Fairport Convention albums, and his solo stuff. RIP
https://www.theguardian.com/music/20...ort-convention


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sadly missed. Shame to see that this is the _real_ thing - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2016/06/03/dave-swarbrick-musician--obituary/ - makes reference to their 1999 mistake.

One of the stalwarts of the Folk Revival with Martin Carthy and a great fiddler.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Yep. A great musician. Sad.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this - I love his fiddle playing, and that whole electronic folk thing was my heyday. 
Rest in peace.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sad, but I gather he survived for longer than was reasonably expected. He always had a twinkle in the eye and had good health prevailed I'm sure he would still have been in Fairport Convention to this day. He and Dave Pegg helmed the band as well as anyone could after the incremental departure of all the legendary members between 1969 and 1972.

I remember about 20 years ago when a UK newspaper issued what turned out to be a premature obituary. I gather he laughed his bits off about that!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was surprised to learn he was 75. He hadn't looked very healthy for a while, so I guess he had a good run. Gonna have to spin Full House today.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'll be listening to Liege and Lief. Classic folk-rock.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Together with Steeleye Span the first band that introduced me to British folk-rock when I was 14. I loved it a lot and love it still. Not only the Sandy Denny period but also Babbacombe Lee, which was mainly Dave Swarbricks conception. Fiddle In Peace!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I was surprised to learn he was 75. He hadn't looked very healthy for a while, so I guess he had a good run. *Gonna have to spin Full House today*.


The album that got me into Fairport.

RIP.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Sadly missed. Shame to see that this is the _real_ thing - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2016/06/03/dave-swarbrick-musician--obituary/ - makes reference to their 1999 mistake.
> 
> One of the stalwarts of the Folk Revival with Martin Carthy and a great fiddler.


I like the fact that he used to sell signed copies of the erroneous obituary at gigs (until the Telegraph rather churlishly asked him to stop because they owned the copyright).


----------

